# Millport Open - Saturday 20th July



## Farneyman (Jun 15, 2013)

As I have been handed the reins for this one it's time to get some numbers together as to who is willing to travel.

Rough details will be the same as last year, similar ferry time with lunchtimeish  tee time. Not too early a start and back across the water a


So who's up for it this year?

Exact details will be confirmed closer to the time.

Copy and paste...

Farneyman
ThePreviousForumMemberTheCraw


----------



## martybhoy1888 (Jun 15, 2013)

farneyman said:



			as i have been handed the reins for this one it's time to get some numbers together as to who is willing to travel.

Rough details will be the same as last year, similar ferry time with lunchtimeish  tee time. Not too early a start and back across the water a


so who's up for it this year?

Exact details will be confirmed closer to the time.

Copy and paste...

Farneyman
thepreviousforummemberthecraw
		
Click to expand...

*count me in mate! *


----------



## Farneyman (Jun 15, 2013)

Farneyman
ThePreviousForumMemberTheCraw
Martybhoy1888


----------



## bigslice (Jun 15, 2013)

copy and paste, who he?
count me in


----------



## Farneyman (Jun 15, 2013)

Farneyman
ThePreviousForumMemberTheCraw
Martybhoy1888
Bigslice


I see you boys are struggling with the old copy paste- reply with quote


----------



## Val (Jun 15, 2013)

Farneyman
ThePreviousForumMemberTheCraw
Martybhoy1888
Bigslice
Val


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 15, 2013)

Farneyman
ThePreviousForumMemberTheCraw
Martybhoy1888
Bigslice
Val
Greiginfife


----------



## Iaing (Jun 15, 2013)

Farneyman
ThePreviousForumMemberTheCraw
Martybhoy1888
Bigslice
Val
Greiginfife
Iaing


----------



## Val (Jun 15, 2013)

Farneyman
ThePreviousForumMemberTheCraw
Martybhoy1888
Bigslice
Greiginfife
Iaing

Hold that result, I can't make it as its the day after Hamilton races fair Friday meeting so I will be unfit to drive.


----------



## bigslice (Jun 15, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Farneyman
ThePreviousForumMemberTheCraw
Martybhoy1888
Bigslice
Greiginfife
Iaing

Hold that result, I can't make it as its the day after Hamilton races fair Friday meeting so I will be unfit to drive.
		
Click to expand...


largs train station is a 3 minute walk fae the ferry


----------



## Val (Jun 15, 2013)

No doubt, its the getting to Largs that could be the problem


----------



## Toad (Jun 15, 2013)

What time is the ferry as I may be up for this


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 15, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Farneyman
ThePreviousForumMemberTheCraw
Martybhoy1888o
Bigslice
Greiginfife
Iaing

Hold that result, I can't make it as its the day after Hamilton races fair Friday meeting so I will be unfit to drive.
		
Click to expand...

Can someone not provide a pick up?


----------



## Farneyman (Jun 16, 2013)

Toad said:



			What time is the ferry as I may be up for this
		
Click to expand...

The ferry runs every 15 minutes in the summer and hoping for lunchtime tee times so probally getting ferry about 10:30ish to allow time for travel and bacon buttie....if the kitchen is open this year...I will confirm exact times next week once get an idea of numbers.

Also possibility of take a couple of motors over and split the cost...any volunteers?

http://status.calmac.info/Timetables/summer-cumbrae--largs-cumbrae-slip.pdf


----------



## Farneyman (Jun 16, 2013)

Ferry at 11 tee off from 1230-1300.

Give everyone time to travel and make arrangements.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 16, 2013)

Farneyman said:



			The ferry runs every 15 minutes in the summer and hoping for lunchtime tee times so probally getting ferry about 10:30ish to allow time for travel and bacon buttie....if the kitchen is open this year...I will confirm exact times next week once get an idea of numbers.

Also possibility of take a couple of motors over and split the cost...any volunteers?

http://status.calmac.info/Timetables/summer-cumbrae--largs-cumbrae-slip.pdf

Click to expand...

I will have my motor but its not very big unfortunately.


----------



## Toad (Jun 16, 2013)

Farneyman
ThePreviousForumMemberTheCraw
Martybhoy1888
Bigslice
Greiginfife
Iaing
Toad


I'm in.


----------



## Val (Jun 16, 2013)

Toad said:



			Farneyman
ThePreviousForumMemberTheCraw
Martybhoy1888
Bigslice
Greiginfife
Iaing
Toad


I'm in.
		
Click to expand...


Toad, I think maybe best re-scheduling the 21st at yours given this is on and final day at Muirfield is the 21st.

I'll drop you a text :thup:


----------



## Scott1505 (Jun 17, 2013)

Count me in.


----------



## Farneyman (Jun 17, 2013)

Farneyman
ThePreviousForumMemberTheCraw
Martybhoy1888
Bigslice
Val
Greiginfife
Iaing
Toad
Scott1505

List loading up nicely, Val have left you out just now until you know for sure.

Anyone else?


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Jun 17, 2013)

Farneyman said:



			Farneyman
ThePreviousForumMemberTheCraw
Martybhoy1888
Bigslice
Val
Greiginfife
Iaing
Toad
Scott1505

List loading up nicely, Val have left you out just now until you know for sure.

Anyone else?
		
Click to expand...

I will be up for this as long as the wife isn't working, won't know till I come back my holiday on 8th July. I will be happy to fill a space if there is still one available then but understand that it will probably be too late by then.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 17, 2013)

Farneyman said:



			Farneyman
ThePreviousForumMemberTheCraw
Martybhoy1888
Bigslice
Val
Greiginfife
Iaing
Toad
Scott1505

List loading up nicely, Val have left you out just now until you know for sure.

Anyone else?
		
Click to expand...

Fabian, my mate Martin would be up for this as well.


----------



## Farneyman (Jun 17, 2013)

Farneyman
ThePreviousForumMemberTheCraw
Martybhoy1888
Bigslice
Val
Greiginfife
Iaing
Toad
Scott1505
Martin


----------



## Iaing (Jun 18, 2013)

Farneyman
ThePreviousForumMemberTheCraw
Martybhoy1888
Bigslice
Val
Greiginfife
Toad
Scott1505
Martin

Fabian, I've had to take my name out mate. Been informed I've something else on.


----------



## Farneyman (Jun 20, 2013)

Shame Iain, enjoy the shopping with the misses lol

Anyone else fancy it?


----------



## Farneyman (Jun 23, 2013)

Will be contacting the club this week so if anyone else wants a tee time booked shout now


----------



## Toad (Jun 27, 2013)

Gents, Apologies but I have to withdraw, my lovely wife has booked a week away as she has managed to get the same week off as me  

Cheers

John.


----------



## Farneyman (Jun 27, 2013)

Toad said:



			Gents, Apologies but I have to withdraw, my lovely wife has booked a week away as she has managed to get the same week off as me  

Cheers

John.
		
Click to expand...

Enjoy the holidays...

Ok lads need home clubs nd handicaps please. Will be contacting club early Monday morning so if anyone else wishes to join then shout.


----------



## Farneyman (Jun 27, 2013)

Wishaw_Hacker said:



			I will be up for this as long as the wife isn't working, won't know till I come back my holiday on 8th July. I will be happy to fill a space if there is still one available then but understand that it will probably be too late by then.
		
Click to expand...

Will see what I can do with an extra slot and let you know.


----------



## bigslice (Jun 28, 2013)

Farneyman said:



			Enjoy the holidays...

Ok lads need home clubs nd handicaps please. Will be contacting club early Monday morning so if anyone else wishes to join then shout.
		
Click to expand...

david munn, the irvine golf club, 11


----------



## martybhoy1888 (Jun 29, 2013)

Farneyman said:



			Enjoy the holidays...

Ok lads need home clubs nd handicaps please. Will be contacting club early Monday morning so if anyone else wishes to join then shout.
		
Click to expand...

*Martin McAteer, Port Glasgow Golf Club, Handicap 12*


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 29, 2013)

Greig Mitchell, Muckhart Golf Club, 12

Martin Trotter, Muckhart Golf Club, 14


----------



## Scott1505 (Jul 1, 2013)

Scott Aikman, Cardross Golf Club, 15


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 3, 2013)

Any updates on this? Cost, times etc. Conscious that this is a Sunday so travel by public services will be limited and can't be bothered driving now so train to Glasgow and then to Largs but will need to know when so I can plan it all out for the Ferry times.


----------



## Farneyman (Jul 4, 2013)

Lastest update, list of names and preferred tee time of about 12:30ish have been sent to Millport. Awaiting confirmation from club.

Aiming for ferry at 11am.

Will post exact tee times once confirmed.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 4, 2013)

Farneyman said:



			Lastest update, list of names and preferred tee time of about 12:30ish have been sent to Millport. Awaiting confirmation from club.

Aiming for ferry at 11am.

Will post exact tee times once confirmed.
		
Click to expand...

Ignore me anyway Fabian, got my days mixed up. Saturday not Sunday.


----------



## Farneyman (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi folks could all attending this pm mobile numbers as Im not on here much these days. 

Just to let you know the club will be getting in touch next week(week of 14th) with exact tee times and hoped to give us as close as possible to requested times.

Wishaw Hacker are you able to join us and do you want me to try and get a tee time for you?


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Jul 12, 2013)

Farneyman said:



			Hi folks could all attending this pm mobile numbers as Im not on here much these days. 

Just to let you know the club will be getting in touch next week(week of 14th) with exact tee times and hoped to give us as close as possible to requested times.

Wishaw Hacker are you able to join us and do you want me to try and get a tee time for you?
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Fabien,  I won't manage on the 20th but am working on trying to make the next one. Should know tonight for that


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 16, 2013)

Chaps, had word from Fabian that we are 1240/1250 tees so, as I am coming by train, I have worked out the best journey times for me to avoid rushing are to get the 0830 from Larbert in to the weege.
0948 from Central to Largs, arriving 1045 and getting the 1115 ferry. This will give enough time to get there and relax a bit before. 

Not sure how that fits in with what everyone else is doing but looks to provide a decent level of comfort where time is concerned. 

Looks like it will be the 1815 ferry back and a "get home time" of around 2130 for me. #longday


----------



## Farneyman (Jul 16, 2013)

Everything falling into place nicely for this , hope the weather holds up and don't forget your sun block for your baldy napper BigSlice ;-)


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 16, 2013)

Farneyman said:



			Everything falling into place nicely for this , hope the weather holds up and don't forget your sun block for your baldy napper BigSlice ;-)
		
Click to expand...

Forecast for Saturday is sun around 22-24 Celsius, so yeah those with baldy nappers remember the STL...

Bring on trains with golf bags!


----------



## bigslice (Jul 17, 2013)

GreiginFife said:



			Chaps, had word from Fabian that we are 1240/1250 tees so, as I am coming by train, I have worked out the best journey times for me to avoid rushing are to get the 0830 from Larbert in to the weege.
0948 from Central to Largs, arriving 1045 and getting the 1115 ferry. This will give enough time to get there and relax a bit before. 

Not sure how that fits in with what everyone else is doing but looks to provide a decent level of comfort where time is concerned. 

Looks like it will be the 1815 ferry back and a "get home time" of around 2130 for me. #longday
		
Click to expand...


it would be even longer if you were out with the little green man, but im sure you will HEAR him


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 17, 2013)

bigslice said:



			it would be even longer if you were out with the little green man, but im sure you will HEAR him
		
Click to expand...

You chaps are out in front of us so sure I will hear him. Remember, let the faster groups through...


----------



## Farneyman (Jul 19, 2013)

Gonna be some dodgy legs out tomorrow. Don't forget the camera...


----------



## Val (Jul 20, 2013)

Have a good day lads, my head is busting after a night on the booze at Hamilton races so a good decision not to go I reckon.


----------



## bigslice (Jul 20, 2013)

Great day organised by fabian and two folk won sgu vouchers. Sharks


----------



## Farneyman (Jul 20, 2013)

Shame my golf was rubbish...

Good fun again and looking forward to a return trip next year.

Well played Scott and Martin. Great shooting!


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 20, 2013)

Yeah great day. Bit too hot for me but lovely course. My golf was as patchy as moat fairways.
Scott played a solid round to a chorus of the bonanza theme...

Seriously, well played Scott and Maetin. You guys handled the course and conditions well.

Cheers for organising Fabian. Look forward to next year.


----------



## Junior (Jul 21, 2013)

Im on the putting green gents!!


----------



## Farneyman (Jul 21, 2013)

you are a day late... enjoy the round...some fantastic views once you get up the hill...


----------

